# New to IMF



## iceman99uc (Aug 19, 2014)

So I'm new to IMF, but not too new to everything else. I have no injectable experience but have played around with orals a bit, both PH & DS. Working on trying to get myself back together lately after I had some personal issues derail the progress I had been making. All in all, I'm here to just gain more knowledge and piece together as much as I can to continue my journey and make additional progress. I think there's tons to learn here and some good people.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Welcome to IMF !


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

